# Sony Vaio + AMD-Grafik = Treiber-Sackgasse?



## Gast20140710 (28. November 2013)

guten morgen allerseits,

auf dem *Sony Vaio VPCEB3Z1E* eines freundes ist der AMD-treiber von ende 2010 installiert (für eine *mobility 5650*).

laut sony-website handelt es sich um folgenden (dies ist auch der einzige und somit neueste, den man auf der sony-seite findet):
_Graphics Driver (ATI) - 8.723.8.2       64 bits   
229.12 Mb   19/11/2010_

wie bekomme ich eine aktuelle version auf das gerät? das automatische erkennungstool von der AMD-homepage erkennt eine grafikkarte und lädt einen vermeintlich korrekten aktuellen mobiltreiber runter - dieser lässt sich allerdings nicht installieren. der manuell geladene beta-mobiltreiber (13.11) funktioniert ebenfalls nicht.

dieser thread (sticky von hier aus dem forum) hat auch nicht geholfen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...d-mit-catalyst-desktop-treiber-verwenden.html

-> mehr ansätze sind mir nicht eingefallen, ich komme auch nicht gerade aus der AMD/ATi-ecke...

gibt es vllt eine möglichkeit, das BIOS der grafikkarte so zu modden, dass sie als "generic 5650M" erkannt wird statt als "Sony xyz 5650", sodass man den normalen mobiltreiber verwenden kann?

alternative lösungsvorschläge sind natürlich genauso willkommen


----------



## iTzZent (28. November 2013)

Siehe hier: leshcatlabs.net ← Keeping it Simple. Ads free. die müssten laufen. Wenn es die nicht tun, dann zu 100% die: OmegaDrivers.net | ATI/NVIDIA Omega Driver's Home, PC Gaming Drivers & News! 

Aber es wird eh nicht viel bringen, da die Karte weder schneller noch kompatibler wird. Einzig die Treiberversion ändert sich... Vorteile wirst du keine haben.


----------



## Gast20140710 (28. November 2013)

iTzZent schrieb:


> Siehe hier: leshcatlabs.net ← Keeping it Simple. Ads free. die müssten laufen. Wenn es die nicht tun, dann zu 100% die: OmegaDrivers.net | ATI/NVIDIA Omega Driver's Home, PC Gaming Drivers & News!
> 
> Aber es wird eh nicht viel bringen, da die Karte weder schneller noch kompatibler wird. Einzig die Treiberversion ändert sich... Vorteile wirst du keine haben.


 
dankesehr, wird angeguckt.

es ging konkret um ein spiel, welches wegen zu alter treiberversion den start verweigert - ob die karte dafür ohnehin zu lahm ist, wird sich noch zeigen...


----------



## pcfreak26 (28. November 2013)

ansonsten geht noch die ini manipulation


----------



## Gast20140710 (28. November 2013)

die UnifL-sache sieht erstmal sehr gut aus, kann das allerdings erst testen, wenn besagter atze mal wieder mit notebook vorbeikommt 



pcfreak26 schrieb:


> ansonsten geht noch die ini manipulation


 
hast du dazu einen link oder weitere informationen?


----------



## Netboy (28. November 2013)

Gelöscht


----------



## Gast20140710 (29. November 2013)

Netboy schrieb:


> Schau dir das Tool mal an Home
> 
> Ansonsten kannst du dich dort noch umsehen Videocards - AMD - ATI Drivers Section - Guru3D.com Forums


 
danke für die links. leider steht die die 5650 nicht auf der liste von FLEM...aber werde es bei nächster gelegenheit mal ausprobieren


----------

